# Kindle on vacation (and it made a friend)...



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Hubby and I took a long weekend in Florida without the kiddo and spent a lot of time hanging around the pool and on the beach. This place had dragonflies all over the place and for some reason, they really liked my kindle. I also took a nice shot of my kindle held up in front of the pool, though now that I look at it, it looks like I cut out a picture of it and put it on the picture of the pool.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love the skin that you've chosen. You didn't happen to have a dragonfly Oberon, did you?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Nope, I have the DaVinci in saddle...    I don't know if it was the same little bugger landing on the kindle or different ones each time, but it was probably half a dozen landings before I caught it on "film".


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cute! The weather looks gorgeous. Where did you stay? (I think I want to be there now.)


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL, that's definitely cute.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

We were at the Hollywood Crowne Plaza (Florida). We had big storms Monday morning and that afternoon, but the rest of the time was fabulous! Back to the Midwest and colder temps today... Bummer.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

your kindle and dragonfly compliments eachother


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

your kindle and dragonfly compliments each other


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What a great shot!


----------

